# Early in the morning



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know why, but I just love photographing Pixie when he walks on walls


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

And my favorite...


----------



## ManyPaul (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow what great photos, they are beautiful, what camera do you use? they are such great shots


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pics!!! can you take some of mine? they never come out that good!


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, both of you. Manypual, I use a Samsung S1050. Not a really good camera, but it can take a few pics


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

o wow, great photos, what a handsome cat !

what breed is he, his ears looks pointy


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, he's a DSH


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is picture purrfect!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what great pictures,. he is a lovely kitty,


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Fantastic photos of such a beautiful looking cat....your very lucky _


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow great pics


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Lovely photos and cat of course.


----------



## ManyPaul (Dec 7, 2008)

Summer1098 said:


> Thanks, both of you. Manypual, I use a Samsung S1050. Not a really good camera, but it can take a few pics


Thanks, need a new camera i would love to have some good pics of Buffy


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

they are realy good pics  and a beautfull cat you have


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice cat and photos


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you all, I appreciate the nice comments.


----------

